# Tips on Technique



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was on 3 mile last night around 7:30 or so and I was fishing inbetween the car bridge and the fishing bridge in the section with the lights right. So I was using cut mullet on a 6/0 circle when I felt my rod start to do her freaky dance.:yes: So I pulled straight up and I felt whatever this thing was start to fight as I started to reel it in. Well two seconds later I get absolutely NO movement whatsoever and I can't reel any more line in. So as I'm standing there looking like this :001_huh:a guy tells me that I'm hung up on some rocks and that I should pull straight back and sure enough my line came free.

So I chalked it up to inexperience but then about ten minutes later in a different section of lights it happened again. Freaky dance, pull straight up, and about 10 seconds worth of fight and then a bent rod and I can't reel the line in. Any suggestions about either what this was or what I can do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds a lot like a grouper. Suggestions: If it happens again, just wait it out for awhile and he might exit the hole. Best advice is to not let him in that hole in the rock or rubble to begin with. Beef up your tackle to something that can handle the fish in the first few seconds. The other theory would be a big raythat just gets back to the bottom and flutters it's wing edges under the mud. Same solution.....bigger rod and heavier line. Does your line, above where you have to break it off, feel frayed?


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

That's just it. The first time it didn't even break my line it felt like it just let it go when I walked backwards. 

The second time I hooked up I was kind of pissed so I didn't check the line. It took my hook and I just packed up and left!


----------



## kyle_dj82 (Oct 26, 2011)

Checked it yesterday after I got out of class and sure enough, right above where the line snapped it was a little frayed. Ok I'll start checking around for a slightly larger rod I'm using a 7'7" medium/heavy diawa d wave


----------

